# Victor dog food



## JMejeur (Feb 18, 2013)

is anybody using this dog food? looking to get some opinions about this food.


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

I was using Victor High Energy on my 2 labs. It's a 4-star rated food. I switched over to Blue Buffalo Wilderness. Not because Victor is a bad food but I wanted to go grain-free. I did however notice a significant difference in the shine of their coats and less dander. I think Victor is a good food for the price. I just wanted to go grain free and wasn't concerned with the difference in cost.


----------



## JMejeur (Feb 18, 2013)

DonBrou said:


> I was using Victor High Energy on my 2 labs. It's a 4-star rated food. I switched over to Blue Buffalo Wilderness. Not because Victor is a bad food but I wanted to go grain-free. I did however notice a significant difference in the shine of their coats and less dander. I think Victor is a good food for the price. I just wanted to go grain free and wasn't concerned with the difference in cost.


i did the exact opposite you did, i was on the blue buffalo wilderness, the puppy formula, to Victor High performance plus, mainly because thats what the trainer will be feeding them when i send them off. But being able to to buy a 40 lb bag at about $37-$42 was a lot nicer than buying a 30 lb bag at $55-$60. did your labs do perform well while on victor?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I have fed the hi-pro version of Victor (30/20) pretty extensively. My dog has done as well on it as she has on any other food I've tried. The ingredient list is better than most of the others that cost about twice as much.


----------



## JMejeur (Feb 18, 2013)

Charles C. said:


> I have fed the hi-pro version of Victor (30/20) pretty extensively. My dog has done as well on it as she has on any other food I've tried.  The ingredient list is better than most of the others that cost about twice as much.


what kind of dog?
i put my german shorthaired pointers on it, and so far im impressed.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

JMejeur said:


> what kind of dog?
> i put my german shorthaired pointers on it, and so far im impressed.


A black Labrador. Is there any other kind?


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

JMejeur said:


> is anybody using this dog food? looking to get some opinions about this food.


http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...-beef-good-for-labs&highlight=victor+dog+food


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Love it so much got my dad on as a dealer. It's a great feed and at stores around here I can get hi pro plus 30/20 for 32 bucks (40#) great food and less filler means smaller portions which helps the pocket book. Went from 5.5 cups of eukanuba to 3.5 victor for my 11 month old CLM

during the offseason I fed the purple bag $26 40# but now that we are in thick of training again he's back on teal bag. 

donbrou curious why u didn't try victors grain free if you liked their regular gluten free formula?


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

I tried it and it didn't work for me. After 2 months of loose stools I had to give that cheap stuff up and get back on the good stuff.. My dogs do very well on PP!!


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

sapitrucha said:


> I tried it and it didn't work for me. After 2 months of loose stools I had to give that cheap stuff up and get back on the good stuff.. My dogs do very well on PP!!


X2 fed the red and teal bag to my dogs and had the worse poop ever.Back on PP.


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

Been feeding the hi-pro for a year now with great results. No loose stools and great coats and energy.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

kind of amazed at the loose poop comments. we actually cut a poop out. instead of 3 poops a day with corn filled eukanuba we went to 2 poops with the victor and less filler. 

the cheap comment is misleading. they are cheap because its a family operation in mt pleasant tx with every ingredient they need within hour and a half travel. alot of times these small brands are just made in big factories that also make other brands. (diamond and 4health i think are like that) this is not the case with victor.


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

which bag would you feed a pup? they all say for puppies too


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

teal hi pro plus (30/20) for puppies/high energy/nursing females


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

blake_mhoona said:


> kind of amazed at the loose poop comments. we actually cut a poop out. instead of 3 poops a day with corn filled eukanuba we went to 2 poops with the victor and less filler.
> 
> *the cheap comment is misleading.* they are cheap because its a family operation in mt pleasant tx with every ingredient they need within hour and a half travel. alot of times these small brands are just made in big factories that also make other brands. (diamond and 4health i think are like that) this is not the case with victor.


Another reason is foods like Victor, PMI Exlusive etc....do very little advertising compared to the big boys. Therefore they don't have much ad expense to recoup in the price they charge.


----------



## Mustang251 (Nov 1, 2007)

How are the dogs tweeth doing on Victor do they use anything for dental? I'm on a pro plan with Euk and the price has gone way up since I first started feeding do they have a pro plan with Victor.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Another reason is foods like Victor, PMI Exlusive etc....do very little advertising compared to the big boys. Therefore they don't have much ad expense to recoup in the price they charge.


 Takes much less per feeding than some of the others I've tried over the years, that have corn meal or disguised corn as the leading ingredients. I personally hope they stay a family run business and don't sell out..


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

teeth are doing good i cant really say much in comparison with eukanuba as teeth look like teeth to me and him being so young they are still pearly white. no gingivitis but that could be the case with any brand

you can become a dealer like my dad did buy a ton at a time and sell it for whatever you want. now that i know the wholesale price the markup at the feed stores are usually only $4-5. 

the regular all life stage food is like 26 at the feed store and wholesale its like 22. the hi pro plus is like 27.50 wholesale and 32 at the feed store


i will say the only downside of the food and its not even that big a deal...is that the kibble on the hi pro plus is small. fast eaters will need to be slowed down for a couple days to get the hang of it. the other kibbles i've tried on victor are about average.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I was singing the praises of Victor a few years back. I switched to Black Gold because of availability, not getting the same results as I was. Gonna look for victor again soon.


----------



## Huck18 (Jan 17, 2012)

I switched to Victor about 2 and half years ago. It is the best food on the market for the money. My dogs coats look great, thier stools are more firm and less frequent than on other foods, such as Pro Plan, Euk, etc. My dogs also shed less on Victor. They also make a grain free version of Victor now, it is quite a bit more expensive than the original version but I dont mind paying the extra, it's still cheaper than Blue Buffalo or Loyall. It's made in Texas and is corn, soy, wheat and grain free. Pro Plan sucks in my opinion, my dogs have never done well on it.


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

Blake, no reason in particular. Just got some very good info on Blue Buffalo Wilderness, tried it, was impressed, and decided to go that way. The wife and I don't have any kids so cost wasn't even looked at. It's still cheaper than sending kids to college though.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

No pro plan per se , but if you buy 10 bags at a time ,you get $5 off per bag. Most places that carry it around here have poor reordering personnel .....so I buy it from a store near the house,that always has it for me , a family owned convenience store....Vietnamese.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Have to admit it, i gave Victor dog food a bad review! A friend of mine talked me into trying it again but using a different mix and I love it!! I've been feeding a 26/18 mix and it is working well for me.. I do not like the 30/20 mix in the teal bag..


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

sapitrucha said:


> Have to admit it, i gave Victor dog food a bad review! A friend of mine talked me into trying it again but using a different mix and I love it!! I've been feeding a 26/18 mix and it is working well for me.. I do not like the 30/20 mix in the teal bag..


i have been a big proponet of victor. even got my dad to become a dealer. he has 8 dogs and 2 english bulldog breeders so he uses most of it himself but i get bags at wholesale too

ive almost exclusively used teal bag but switched to the red bag 24/20 i believe this last time as he was out of teal. and i am having runny stools. just got to figure out whats good for your dog. back to teal we go.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Ive been feeding Victor for over a year and my dogs do really well on the Orange / Brown bag. My nursing female is now on the Hi Pro 30-20, She has dropped in weight, but she is nursing 8 babies the last 18 days. She will go back on the 24 -12 in a month. All have very shiney coats and less shedding, almost no dander. Even the pups are shiney. I get it from a dealer 4 miles from home, great product, great price, smaller stools.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

My dogs seem to do well on the 30/20. My couch potato gets the silver bag. Its the lower fat version.


----------



## laurelwood (Dec 1, 2011)

I really like Victor. I'd been feeding Taste of the Wild, but was getting concerned over the multiple Diamond recalls. I switched to Victor Grain-free and my dogs are doing great on it. My picky eater gobbles down every meal and I've had to cut back my hard keeper as she's finally put on weight. I order mine from Sport Dog Food and it's delivered right to my door- http://www.victorpet.com/


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

We have 5 labs & have been feeding Victor Professional in purple Bag for almost a yr. Ages from 2yrs to 14 yrs & they are all doing well. We have tried several brands over the yrs & for the money it is my opinion that it is the best food for the buck. One of our younger dogs was not gaining weight like she should. After we switched to Victor she gained weight , their coats look good & they have plenty of energy. We have had to reduce size of servings as they were getting fat. They offer several choices & if can find it in your area, give it a try.


----------

